

Node.js is the new PHP - nmerouze
http://boldr.net/node-js-new-php

======
andreasklinger
Isn't the strength of PHP the easy to learn and easy install on cheap shared
hosts and the strong killer apps like wordpress/magento/drupal/etc ?

Given the arguments in the article: Isn't Node.js rather the new RubyOnRails ?
Rails had similar hype patterns and unclear long term usecases when they
launched the blog video. (imho)

~~~
Pickels
Except Node.js isn't a framework for building websites/web applications.

Also from the article: You'll not have headaches regarding concurrency (at
first), but you'll have them when dealing with callbacks. For some cases I
almost ended up with one callback per line, that's crazy!

People that write stuff like that are very ignorant and are probably trying to
write Javascript like they write their Java.

~~~
nmerouze
This example comes from a popular library [https://github.com/christkv/node-
mongodb-native/blob/master/...](https://github.com/christkv/node-mongodb-
native/blob/master/examples/blog.js)

------
shtylman
"The parallel between PHP and Node.js is evident."

Just because you say something doesn't make it true. I found nothing in the
article really linking the two other both being used for "web stuff".
Everything else was either a design choice or still being evolved (nothing is
magically perfect on day one).

PHP did something great for web development in a time when most people just
wrote static sites. Node.js did something great by allowing people to write
high concurrent/websocket apps with ease (or at least bringing this to their
attention).

------
gexla
"And I think it's really important to not fall into the trap of the hype using
Node.js for everything"

Don't worry, I think the lack of the sort of standard library you would find
in PHP or Ruby would keep people from considering using Node for "everything."
;)

------
jcoffey
The title smacks a bit of link bait

